# New post study visa arrangements for international graduates in Australia



## Trng (May 10, 2013)

Hi, 
I have a question, my course is master by coursework and its duration is 1 year full time. So after graduated can i apply for post study work (subclass 485) to work 18 months in Australia? 
Thanks,


----------

